# The Original Orange Monster?



## Krispy (Nov 7, 2010)

Picked this up the other day. Looks unused and possibly on the original strap, not sure about that though. Photo's taken on a dull day so doesn't look as bright as it really is!










All resin case with a 'Tissot'y' looking release screw on the back:




























I'm assuming the model number & year are on the dial below the case, making it pre 1970 according to this http://timex.digidep.net/manuals/miscellaneous/Timex_Code_Numbers.pdf


----------



## MerlinShepherd (Sep 18, 2011)

Is the "water resistant" referring to the watch, or the strap?


----------



## Krispy (Nov 7, 2010)

MerlinShepherd said:


> Is the "water resistant" referring to the watch, or the strap?


I'm assuming the watch as it's a 1 piece case (front loader I guess). Don't think I'd go swimming with it though!


----------



## MerlinShepherd (Sep 18, 2011)

I wouln't even water the house plants in it! Seriously though, it is very cute and a great piece of history that Seiko should refer to in their advertising...!


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

It comes out thru the front, and you need a square tool to fit into the nylok screw connection on the back, that releases the stem to allow the movement to come out through the front. Quite sought after actually. :yes:

They were used in the "dunker displays" in and out of water in shop windows at one time also, and regarded as having good water resistance - although how good that would be now 

The case and strap are OEM, look after the strap as they are hard to find as NOS now and in orange


----------



## Krispy (Nov 7, 2010)

mel said:


> Quite sought after actually. :yes:
> 
> The case and strap are OEM, look after the strap as they are hard to find as NOS now and in orange


Thanks for the info Mel and confirming the strap. What do you think on age? Between 63 and 70??

Now I wish I'd had a punt on 230709250877 which went for next to nothing. Non-original strap I'm guessing though?

This will be kept away with my other Timex minter..


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

That's a very nice boxed NOS you have there, with the mesh bracelet - indeed :yes: - the orangey monster, I'll try checking the date ranges on and get back to you.

ldman: :weed:

The Sequined Avenger


----------



## Krispy (Nov 7, 2010)

Thanks Mel!

Here's the docs which came with the dynamic-a-like. Interestingly, for a watch that has lasted over 40 years, they only guaranteed it for 6 months!!


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

No wonder I get confused at my age







- I was looking at the Guarantee card and saying to me'sen, that surely didn't come with "orangey", then realised it was for the other watch. Notice the "20p Postal Order" to cover return post under guarantee? :lol:

Those were the days - Eh? :notworthy:

OTOH, most guarantee returns to Dundee were almost invariably replaced with a new watch, or a new movement if the case had been engraved or otherwise marked by the owner. Policy was it was cheaper to do that, the repair girls did it in minutes, whereas fault finding took time and watchmaking skills that were by comparison very costly. Replaced movements (faulty ones) were then later repaired separately and put back into stock to go into watches returned outwith warranty periods, again for quickness of return and costs. Good system, easy to do because of the relatively small number of movement types, and keep customers happy. :yes:


----------



## rdwiow (Aug 15, 2008)

KrispyDK said:


> mel said:
> 
> 
> > Quite sought after actually. :yes:
> ...


I bet Omega were pleased to see that...back in the day


----------



## GASHEAD (Aug 27, 2009)

Those are two very nice Timexes indeed, well done.


----------



## AlphatotheOmega (Dec 6, 2011)

KrispyDK said:


> Picked this up the other day. Looks unused and possibly on the original strap, not sure about that though. Photo's taken on a dull day so doesn't look as bright as it really is!


Wow! That is a fairly striking isnt it!? Really nice find, I imagine that on anything other than a dull day you'd need sunglasses in order to look directly at it! Good work


----------



## Nickc (Oct 31, 2009)

Monster? possibly if the movement was as good as at fitted into the Seiko. That is maybe a little unfair given the age difference. Case seems inspired by the Omega dynamic from around the same time.


----------



## AbingtonLad (Sep 8, 2008)

Nickc said:


> Monster? possibly if the movement was as good as at fitted into the Seiko. That is maybe a little unfair given the age difference. Case seems inspired by the Omega dynamic from around the same time.


Yup, and the face is not that dissimilar either! Love the orange one though, totally over the top and fantastic. Wear it in health!


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

*SPRINGS TO DEFENCE!*

Nick - if a movement that will last at least seventy years, and can still be regulated to around a minute a day or less isn't "good" enough, then what is? :lol:

Most Timexicans have examples (plural) of Timex' made in the mid to late forties, essentially the standard Timex two plate pin pallet construction, and still well capable of that kind of regulation despite being derived from a "dollar watch" concept, I currently have seven examples of the "Moderne" from the Dundee plant made in 1946 to 1951 all meeting this standard, albeit after being thoroughly cleaned and oiled checked and re-assembled. :yes:

There are pre-Timex examples from Kelton and Waterbury even older still meeting their original specs also? Again, the movements are essentially very similar, very simple although not all two plate construction - - :notworthy:

Of course, as you all know, I *AM* a tad biased - - - :to_become_senile:


----------

